# Tric color on harvest / Satori/Krystanica



## The Poet (Sep 19, 2014)

Hemp Goddess,


     You have stated how much you love Satori and are the influence on my picking that strain. You said 'you harvest early', as soon as the tric's are cloudy. Mine are about there and at day 66 I'd give them another two days as I still see a little clear in there, the red hairs have not receded into the calyxes and the calyxes are not swollen enough yet. 

   Describe what you look for when deciding done-ness with your Satori please.


                                     Thank you...


                                                The Poet...&#9829;


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

I look for all cloudy with some turning amber i go for 10 to 30% amber before i harvest anything jmo :48:


----------



## The Poet (Sep 19, 2014)

Kindbud


     So...! Satori tric's turn amber!
God-o-mighty! I have never seen an amber tric, really the best bag seed I have ever grown the 150 never ambered. I have heard about amber tric's and have studied pictures of them on the internet; I know what to look for and am excited to know that Satori tric's turn amber! 

   Now about harvest, and letting the tric's go amber 10%-30% is contradictory to The Hemp Goddess's preferences for Satori.
I Know!~ I'll harvest one at each stage and sit around and see.

   I'll give them a good study and get back to ya.


                                              The Poet...






                                      The Poet...


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2014)

I think finding how you like to harvest, and therefore controlling the high is the best part of growing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 20, 2014)

LOL--you do know how I like my Satori.  I think that Rosebud is of a like mind when it comes to Satori.  I get Satori for its up high sativa effect,  If I let it go to amber, I loose that.  While I don't take them necessarily at the first all cloudy signs, I generally take them around 63 days or maybe a few more days.  I like my sativa to be up and energetic and my indicas to be couch-lock stones.  The more middle of the road hybrids are nice for a little in-between.  I take sativa dominant with little to no amber for its up effect.  I take the indicas with mostly amber to get a total mind and body stone.

I agree with umbra--We all have our preferences. Taking them at different stages will tell you what is best for you.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2014)

And that is why she is the Hemp Goddess! Yes, don't wreck your satori and take it amber..64 days max.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 20, 2014)

All milky & 5-10% amber for me


----------



## The Poet (Sep 20, 2014)

Help,


     I am not at all sure about the number of days since my Satori was flipped. I messed up somehow. My calandar says it has been 67 days and 68 tomorrow but it isn't ready yet. The Satori top is all white hairs, it has red hairs but right on top are white.The calaxes are swollen just today to a ridiculous size and the top is hard! Tric's are still showing clear ...20% And she just ain't done. I messed up with the days and have learned a good lesson thereby. 

  I won't wait to see amber but harvest when there are no clear tric's as the bud is a rock hard, giant now! Another day or two should finish as in every other way she is finishing fast. 
   The Krystalica is two days longer finishing than the Satori.


                                 The Poet...


                                         Thank you...


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 20, 2014)

If h pick at all cloudy u lose out imo on any strain u have to have atleast 10% amber on every heavy sativa strain i have ever grown i have had all cloudy trichs with new clear heads developing and once i start seeing amber i know the plant has made all the trichs its going to make imo if u harvest as soon as u see all cloudy  u lose out on potency jmo and how have u never seen amber trichs every plants trich rurn amber someone has been harvesting early for a long time imo :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2014)

I have grown Satori since 2007.  And of course during that time, some it has gone longer than the 63 days I like to go.  I find that real life interferes with my growing life and sometimes things do not get done when I would like them.  While some sativa dominant strains may be better is taken with some amber, IME, Satori is not one of them.  It just looses its "edge"--that extra kick-start, get up and do something feeling that I want.

The colors of the hairs really has nothing to do with ripeness.  There are a lot of reasons that hairs can turn ready before they are ready to harvest and some strains that the hairs do not really get red at all.  I have never really noticed much red hair on the Satori at ripeness.  When the trichs are mostly cloudy with little to no amber is when I like to take her.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't get too concerned about the amount of days as many factors can cause the number of days to change. The number of days, like the browning pistil hairs is just one guage for telling you that you are close to the time that you need to be looking at the trichs for the prime harvest days. I am more like Kindbud and Bwanabud in that I prefer to let mine get some amber to take that edge off that THG likes. I ffind that the edgy, heady highs make me jittery, so I like to remove it. My brother is ADHD and would bounce offff the walls with that kind of high, he needs more couch lock to calm him down  But his wife likes a more heady, get up and go kind of high. :confused2:


----------



## The Poet (Oct 10, 2014)

Amigos,

                   The first 'store-bought' strain I have ever grown THC Bomb, hermied on me a little {my fault, light leak} and I was desperate so during harvest I dried it in the oven and it was alright. I set the strain aside and concentrated on the next two strains.
           The second two strains Satori and Krystalica did not hermie and I am still letting them dry. But the Krystalica harvested at 69 days that is just dry enough to smoke is killer! Me and a friend from 1959 smoked a joint and drank a few beers and we were both fit to be tied!  The Krystalica is so good it ought to be illegal! 
   The Krystalica harvested at 76 days is still drying and I think it will be the better batch. I never clearly saw amber trics even at 76 days however. Maybe a few amber and a few clear but I am still learning to judge by tric color. The Satori if anything is better than the Krystalica! It has a weird smell too. At harvest I watched and waited and when the clear trics were very few I harvested. The caylxes however got hard as a rock, heavy and solid and the leaves were turning yellow and falling off, real autumn-ly looking. They were done so I pulled them. I didn't see but a few amber trics and I'm not really sure about that. Very few clear trics however and with calyxes that swell up and leaves that turn yellow and fall off I harvested. My first Satori harvest [Krystalica too] real good strains both.

    Now I have kept three 'pre-hermi' clones of the THC Bomb and am resurrecting the strain. 
I have the Satori and Krystalica and always will. There are the seeds of an Iranian landrace X Ghost OG which I have never tried. The Satori and Krystalica are just too good. The last crop was one Satori and four Krystalica and the next crop will be four Satori and one Krystalica.
   That's variety now.
   I guess I am hooked.


                               Thank you...


                                          The Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2014)

Satori is the Queen of daytime....forget oprah!


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 10, 2014)

Dr. Grinspon ain`t bad for daytime either, 100 % sativa. Always wanted to grow Satori, maybe next seed buy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2014)

I am so glad that you like the Satori and Krystalica.  I have not tried the Krystalica--I might have to.  I did want to mention that the color of the hairs is not really an indication of ripeness.  There are reasons that hairs can turn red or brown prematurely and some strains do not seem to get red hairs at all.  I have a Satori about a week -10 days out and the hairs are still all nice and white.

Yooper, one of the things I love about Satori is that nice up Sativa high without having to deal with the typical sativa characteristics--a tall willowy plant and a 90+ day flowering period.  Does the Dr. Grinspoon grow like a typical 100% sativa getting tall and willowy?  What is the flowering period? I'm always open for another great sativa in my closet.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Oct 10, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> And that is why she is the Hemp Goddess! Yes, don't wreck your satori and take it amber..64 days max.



Do you start counting from when you see the first pistil or when you go to 12/12?
I have 4 satori growing at the moment. I switched to 12/12 27 days ago and saw the first pistils 16 days ago.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Oct 10, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> one of the things I love about Satori is that nice up Sativa high without having to deal with the typical sativa characteristics--a tall willowy plant



Mine are all tall and willowy, but maybe that's because I crammed too many plants into a small space and they started growing up instead of out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, that will happen with any strain if your overcrowd it.  I have seen indicas that are usually short and bushy end up willowy from cramming too many plants into too small a space.  They start competing for light and end up tall and lanky.

I count flowering time from when I first see pistils.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2014)

Interesting THG, i didn't know that. I count from the flip.


----------



## The Poet (Nov 7, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess and Rosebud...&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


     I have read this post many times but just realized that the '63,64,65' ...???
the varying number of days flowering time for Satori you guys prefer...
 one was based on 'from first white hairs' and the other from the actual flip! 
   This is interesting as I tried looking for white hairs but just figured it wasn't much point because I harvest them when they are ready, how ever many days it is. But it is however, good to think clearly and to be able to understand subtle differences like this I think.
   "From first white hairs or... from flip?"


                                   Thank you...


                                             The Poet...


----------



## MR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

I always count when I flip them to 12/12 so my Satori's take 63 days for one pheno and 70 for the other pheno, trichs just turning amber.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2014)

This is just so funny--I have net really seen any wide phenol swings in my Satoris.  I have a new batch of seeds that I just ordered last month.  I will be curious if I get phenol swings like you have.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 7, 2014)

THG, I have three Satori's from my second pack they sent me growing now. I hope I get at least one female, I will take any of the pheno's, I like them all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2014)

Sending Green FEMALE Mojo your way!  Good luck!


----------

